# Looking for trainer in Canton/Cumming area of GA.



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone have any good trainer recommendations for the canton/cumming area? I am going to start getting paid weekly at the barn in addition to working off my board so i want to get back into lessons. 
I'm only getting out ab$400 a month, so I don't want to end up spending half of it on lessons. 
I live on the intersection of post and 20 if that helps with the timing thing, because i don't wanna trek to a barn.


----------

